# what a beast



## bomar (Sep 11, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;kYhh_i5wc2o]http://youtu.be/kYhh_i5wc2o[/video]


----------



## k5alive (Sep 11, 2011)

totally need to get my hands on one


----------



## deevo (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice Helmet,glasses, and chainsaw pants! Oh yeah chain brake on that thing?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 11, 2011)

Good to know the PPE police are still on duty.

I thought that was a cool video, and for sure not that guy's first battle with a big log. What are the odds he's the original owner of that 090?


----------



## deevo (Sep 12, 2011)

Steve NW WI said:


> Good to know the PPE police are still on duty.
> 
> I thought that was a cool video, and for sure not that guy's first battle with a big log. What are the odds he's the original owner of that 090?


 
Yeah I know, guess he made it that long eh? The old cooter


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey, I didn't know vet had a tractor!


----------



## zhianzee (Sep 19, 2011)

Enormous is all I can say.


----------



## Rickytree (Oct 16, 2011)

Me thinks da mix is a tad rich.. Probably cut it down for the wood and the buzz from inhaling all those fumes.... MMM good two stroke!!!


----------



## superjunior (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm beat up just watching that vid. is that an old 088?


----------

